# Here's what the pistol can do, too.



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Are we supposed to be impressed at how fast he wastes ammo?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Are we supposed to be impressed at how fast he wastes ammo?


Very much so I guess. Accuracy doesn't matter much with that!


----------



## catalekid (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like he is well withing minute of bad guy on every shot ............ of course, the only reason I can thing of to shoot any person that many times is if you are shooting an underpowered cartridge.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

One shot should get the job done with a 45? I suspect he's shoots greatly reduced loads. He a amazing shot anyway.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm sorry but a 9mm 1911 is blasphemy.


----------



## catalekid (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with Hitch


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

mustangglp said:


> One shot should get the job done with a 45? I suspect he's shoots greatly reduced loads. *He a amazing shot anyway.*


Yup, he's sort of nationally ranked in several different shooting competitions, with a chitload of titles:



> Two time Overall IPSC Revolver World Champion (2002[9] and 2005[10]), and two time Senior IPSC Revolver World Champion (2005 and 2011[11]).
> Seven time USPSA 3-Gun National Championship
> Four time USPSA Multi-gun National Championship
> Four time 2nd Chance Bowling Pin Champion
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Miculek

Chuck


----------

